# Bsnl Introduce New 8Mbps connection



## dark_king (Dec 9, 2007)

Bsnl lunched new 8 Mbps connection for busness users . But this  connection is for different type of business plan only   . hope they will consider that there are still a lot of home users and do the same for them .

well this info i got from a ad from TIMES OF INDIA .

Business 2000 :- 256Kbps/8Mbps Data transfer limit 12GB

Business 4000 :- 1Mbps/8Mbps Data transfer limit 27GB

Business 15000 :- 2Mbps/8Mbps Data transfer limit 125GB

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/3493/bsnl3af8.jpg*img402.imageshack.us/img402/3739/bsnl2sc9.jpg*img211.imageshack.us/img211/3244/bsnl1aj8.jpg*img45.imageshack.us/img45/5411/bsnlhe5.jpg


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 9, 2007)

No use for us as long as plan comes for Home   users ~


----------



## Garbage (Dec 9, 2007)

Also have a look @ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75176


----------



## src2206 (Dec 9, 2007)

If I remember correctly one of the newsletter that I receive from Calcuttatelephones, they are planning to raise the bandwidth for home users too and overall they are planning a 10Mbps BW by the first quarter of 2008.

Still, I could not understand why a back issue of Digit pointed out a private player as the best ISP while BSNL is still the fastest and most transparent. Maybe DIGIT is biased against BSNL 'cause it is still a government venture and proved some pundits wrong that governmant ventures can not be customer friendly as well as cheap.

Carry on BSNL....you are still the best.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes,BSNL is the best!nobody can beat BSNL!they provide everything for remote villages in India.no pvt companies will care to give .


----------



## din (Dec 9, 2007)

Saw the news in the newspaper. I think it is a good move. Yes, BSNL CC may not be good, their tech section may not be good, but BSNL brought the BB revolution in India and no doubt in that.

100% agree with Prakash. My BSNL BB is not stable yet, but I am not very sad, only BSNL provide BB in rural areas. All other players concentrate on cities only.

Just for example. I am just 18 kms from Cochin. In Cochin we have a lot of options - Airtel, VSNL, BSNL, Asianet Cable etc etc. But none of em except BSNL provide BB at my place. So you can imagine the remote areas.

Good move BSNL.


----------



## src2206 (Dec 9, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> only BSNL provide BB in rural areas. All other players concentrate on cities only.


'cause none of these "profit only" pvt companies have any social commitment


----------



## dark_king (Dec 9, 2007)

ya thats true if there is no BB ,still bsnl is the only one who provides net connection in village and rural area ..

As for BSNL LOGO "BSNL BEST HAI MER LIYE"


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll say BSNL is better than Airtel. In what way other than good customer support (I've never got issues in the 2 years other than inquiring abt the new plans/rumours) and upload speeds (where the difference is not much). 

I think 8 MBps of BSNL is cheaper than Airtel. Airtel 8 MBps right now is available only in Chennai. 


BSNL, FTW!


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 9, 2007)

wow great move! hopes it comes for home user at much cheaper rates!! Airtel sucks!! Bsnl rocks!!


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 9, 2007)

The customer care and technical wing of BSNL differs from place to place. In here, we havent got any specialized CC or tech wing. If any broadband problem arises, just contact the NIB and they help us out. Those guys do the tech job and the CC. They know how things are carried out, and they are quite helpful (atleast for subscribers of Trivandrum) 

I wish they brought this 8mbps revolution to Home plans too. The last time i spoke with a NIB personnel, he was of the opinion that 8mbps will be introduced, but only by mid 2008 (not on Jan 1st 2008 as speculated by many) They have started working on the rural exchanges and many of my friends, who are staying > 20 kms from the city have reported their downstream being increased to 8mbps (on the modem config page).


----------



## src2206 (Dec 9, 2007)

In my city the customer support is pretty good, sans those sweet voices in the telephone at the CC offices. Who cares about those sweet talks after which the services offered is too poor (I experienced with VSNL/TATA Indicom). And I have been using BSNL for about 2 years (or may be more) and I have hardly faced any issues. Only once, after they introduced port binding, 691 error, which was resolved within 24 hrs and two technicians (serious engineers, experienced and senior people) also visited to see whether there is any problem in my PC's end.

Moreover, I do not think there is any other ISP in India which offers true broadband connection at such a cheap rate 250/- PM.

@drgrudge

Can you tell me where to test the upload speed to get a authentic measurement?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 9, 2007)

Finally, Now my cafe is going to run at 8Mbps *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/69.gif

BSNL ROCKS! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif

BTW, I'm sure the offer will be extended to Home connections as well by new year. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2007)

bsnl ftw ;D


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 9, 2007)

The MTNL peeps wudn't let bsnl in Delhi cos they knew bsnl will kick their arse out of business,Damn MTNL.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 9, 2007)

clarity iss good dude ffrom k750i.. my prev ph0one...

anyway still we are a month away from any nice announcement .. so lets wait for hte newyear...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 9, 2007)

A good move from BSNL.
I was expecting this from BSNL..as Airtel already in business of 8Mbps.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 9, 2007)

BSNL is best n all, but where is my connection! I'm still stuck here with dialup...


----------



## praka123 (Dec 9, 2007)

^which town  almost every small towns are covered my bsnl afaik.use EV-DO connxn for 144kbps speed from bsnl for rs250(?) rather than stuck with netone or sancharnet


----------



## goobimama (Dec 9, 2007)

^^Hmm... I'll check into this EV DO thing. 24/7 connection is it?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 9, 2007)

yup.IIRC there is threads running on chitchat section reg this


----------



## cpyder (Dec 10, 2007)

BSNL Broadband is best .. no doubt.  Err.. till the time you have a problem. 'Coz there will be nobody who can solve it (if at all) in a reasonable amount of time.  I have a DataOne connection (unlimited) and am yet to see a single other provider who can provide unlimited connection for 900/- and 256 kbps.

But yes, they charged me for 9 months at one go, despite the charges having been paid. Then it took 5 long months to get it right!! And now its workiing again. Hoping nothing goes wrong


----------



## src2206 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok 
Here is my latest Speed test result (BSNL Connection)

*www.speedtest.net/result/210733808.png


----------



## dark_king (Dec 12, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> Ok
> Here is my latest Speed test result (BSNL Connection)
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/210733808.png


 thats ok but take an american server . and then check the speed if u still got that much or near to 1600 kbps then its perfect .because all the site u surf on net is specially from out side of india and verry less server present in india . so check again and best of luck
this is my speed when 
*www.speedtest.net/result/153252035.png


----------



## src2206 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thats normal 'cause now the distance has increased many folds. You are not supposed to have constant speed wrt to distance, none of the ISPs on our mother earth provides that. Take another server located further, and there will be more drop in speed.

So use a server nearest to you to get a feel of your connection speed.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 12, 2007)

^I have US servers giving good speeds(18xx) and Mumbai,Singapore servers giving values less than 16xx


----------



## dr_jimit (Dec 14, 2007)

Good News =  Free WifiModem

BAD NEWS = Subject to Technical Feasibility 

so ur connection must be COMPLETELY NOISE FREE to be fastest....

Doubt to get the speed away from exchange.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 15, 2007)

dark_king said:
			
		

> thats ok but take an american server . and then check the speed if u still got that much or near to 1600 kbps then its perfect .because all the site u surf on net is specially from out side of india and verry less server present in india . so check again and best of luck
> this is my speed when
> *www.speedtest.net/result/153252035.png


 

Whatever BSNL does, I still hate them, 'cuz I incurred a loss of around Rs.1L due to them due to unsolved billing issues.  Old members will know this.

Mediacom online here (www.mediacomcc.com) offers 8Mbps connection @ $46 a month with phone connection.


----------



## src2206 (Dec 16, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> Whatever BSNL does, I still hate them, 'cuz I incurred a loss of around Rs.1L due to them due to unsolved billing issues.  Old members will know this.
> 
> Mediacom online here (www.mediacomcc.com) offers 8Mbps connection @ $46 a month with phone connection.



You are mistaken my friend, it is very much India specific thread (even if it is not explicitely stated by the thread starter) and we are not (at least for now) comparing Indian ISPs with the global ones. So your Mediacomcc info is rather out of place.


----------



## vrnoormd (Dec 16, 2007)

Announced on BSNL Website officially now

Source: *www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm#8mbps


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 16, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> You are mistaken my friend, it is very much India specific thread (even if it is not explicitely stated by the thread starter) and we are not (at least for now) comparing Indian ISPs with the global ones. So your Mediacomcc info is rather out of place.


 
FYI-I know this is a India specific thread.. BTW, I was using alliance broadband @ Rs.785 per month upto november including taxes for 384 kbps unlimited connection.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Dec 17, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Yes,BSNL is the best!nobody can beat BSNL!they provide everything for remote villages in India.no pvt companies will care to give .


 
I agree with you


----------



## src2206 (Dec 17, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> FYI-I know this is a India specific thread.. BTW, I was using alliance broadband @ Rs.785 per month upto november including taxes for 384 kbps unlimited connection.


   Cool, you are accessing Indian ISP sitting in US (Moline, Illinois, USA) and paying in Indian currency


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 17, 2007)

^^^Arrrrrgh...I *was* in Kolkata till mid-november. At that time I used to have alliance at my home.

Now my speed for wireless connection is:

*www.speedtest.net/result/212778090.png 8)8)8)


----------

